

Is it an accepted behavior on HN to repost a url, say once a week? - deviance

I&#x27;m a junior developer and just launched my first android app on google play. It&#x27;s kind of technical (i think) and i was hoping people here, being more technically inclined, would be willing to try it out and help me &quot;reach for the stars&quot; :) I know it says &quot;begging for promotion&quot; all over my face but please don&#x27;t scorn me for trying. At least tell me whether it&#x27;s ok to repost, and how often. Thanks.
======
ColinWright
Rephrasing what others have said, don't post the same thing repeatedly, and be
careful about overt advertising or promotion.

Start a blog. Post about your progress, the work you do, the problems you
have, and how you've overcome them. Make sure you say something new, and then
post a link to that.

------
stevewillows
I would suggest you do a Show HN. From there, reposting the same URL will
point to your original post. Further, unless you're not providing something
new (technology, approach, milestone, discovery, etc), I'd refrain.

Ultimately, only post things that are interesting.

------
somone
No, but it is ok to have a blog, generate content that is newsworthy about
your app, your company, or you other than the same old same old just worded
differently, and then post links to that. It says a lot about you that you
asked, so I think you'll be fine. Good luck with your app.

~~~
deviance
Thank you for the kind words.

------
ericthegoodking
My suggestion is that you should try to post it in as much tech blogs as
possible. I would also recommend you create a site and perhaps blog about your
app so you can get traffic.

 _If you keep posting on HN people will get used to it and might simply
ignore_

------
deviance
Thank you everyone for the suggestions. I like the blog idea.

